# angeln im mittelmeer



## lexi1970 (24. Juni 2005)

hallo

fahre ende august ans mittelmeer nach südfrankreich

da ich noch ziemlich neu beim angeln bin hab ich keinerlei plan was ich fürs meer
alles mitnehmen muß.

bin dankbar für jeden tipp


----------



## lexi1970 (24. Juni 2005)

*fahre ans meer und hab keinen plan*

hallo

fahre ende august ans mittelmeer nach südfrankreich

da ich noch ziemlich neu beim angeln bin hab ich keinerlei plan was ich fürs meer
alles mitnehmen muß.

bin dankbar für jeden tipp


----------



## kiepenangler (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: fahre ans meer und hab keinen plan*

also ich würde es da in den hafenbecken mal mit ner posenmontage und weisbrot oder teig als köder probieren. dann fängste bestimmt meeräschen.


----------



## fishkiller12 (2. August 2005)

*AW: angeln im mittelmeer*

also ich bin jedes jahr (fast) am mittelmeer in südfrankreich!
wo bist du denn genau? denn ich fahre am ca.25 august wieder dorthin!
am bestern du fischst auf posenmontage mit brot wie gesagt oder wenn dort ein kanal oder so ist fische auf grunde mit köderfisch!dann kannst du conquer fischen oder wie man des schreibt!wünsche dir viel spass! schreib doch mal wo du hingehst wenn du noch mehr tipps brauchst sag bescheid!


----------



## drogba (2. August 2005)

*AW: angeln im mittelmeer*

die croci wie sie bei uns gennant werden kann man aber nur da fangen wo es steil am ufer runtergeht ansonsten fängste nur die schnürsenkel!wenn ein kanal in mer fliest sind dort oraten wolfsbarsch und der ganze rest .


----------



## fishkiller12 (3. August 2005)

*AW: angeln im mittelmeer*

^hallo wie fängt man denn wolfsbarsche?grund?welche tiefe?welcher köder?


----------



## Sargo (9. August 2005)

*AW: angeln im mittelmeer*

Wolfsbarsche (in Portugal Robalos) fängt man am besten in der Morgen - und
Abenddämmerung. Dann mit Fischfetzen oder Kunstködern an bewegter Angel.

Grüße

Sargo










			
				fishkiller12 schrieb:
			
		

> ^hallo wie fängt man denn wolfsbarsche?grund?welche tiefe?welcher köder?


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (29. November 2013)

*AW: angeln im mittelmeer*

Hallo ich fahre bald nach malle nach font de sa cala.Ich wollte fragen, ob jemand schon mal da war, und weiß wie es dort angeltechnisch aussieht.
Der ort liegt in der Nähe von Cala Ratjada. Ich bin für alle Infos Dankbar.

mfg


----------



## ulfisch (29. November 2013)

*AW: angeln im mittelmeer*

Hehe wir lesen schon mit, kein Grund 5 mal die gleiche Frage zu stellen.
Ich war bloß noch nie auf Malle alos kann ich die ortsspezifisch keine Tipps geben.
Methoden sind die, die im ganzen Mittelmeer Anwendung finden.
Ansonsten melden sich die Spanienprofis schon.


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (29. November 2013)

*AW: angeln im mittelmeer*

Es tut mir leid, dass ich so oft die selbe frage Stelle.
Ich brauche bloß in kurzer Zeit so viele Infos wie möglich.
Daher stelle ich in so vielen Threads die selbe Frage.

mfg


----------



## ulfisch (29. November 2013)

*AW: angeln im mittelmeer*

Was willst Du eigentlich genau wissen?
Gerät/Köder oder Spots?


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (29. November 2013)

*AW: angeln im mittelmeer*

mich würden die spots intressieren. Köder kannte ich schon aus dem letzten jahr. Da hatte ich Coreanos, Garnele und Tintenfisch genommen. Das lief eigentlich ganz gut, aber die Fischgröße ließ sehr zu wünschen übrig.
Außerdem würde ich gern wissen, ob man im hafen von cala ratjada angeln darf. In cala dor wurde ich nämlich verscheucht, sobald ich die Angel im Wasser hatte.
mfg


----------



## ulfisch (29. November 2013)

*AW: angeln im mittelmeer*

Okay keine Ahnung...nur soweit ich weiß ist das Angeln in Häfen meist verboten am Mittelmeer...merkt man aber nur wenn sich darum jemand schert.


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (29. November 2013)

*AW: angeln im mittelmeer*

Da hat sich anscheinend einer drum geschert. Ich konnte damals noch gerade so meine 3 meeräschen in den Rucksackstopfen, da kam auch schon einer von der Guardia civil und wollte mir mit Händen und Füßen klarmachen, dass hier angeln verboten sei. dann bin ich schnell weg, eh der mir noch meine meeräschen wegnehmen will. Die Meeräschen schmeckten aber nicht wie oft behauptet nach sch****, sondern sogar sehr gut.

mfg


----------



## Franz_x (29. November 2013)

*AW: angeln im mittelmeer*

Servus,

soll ich meine Antwort jetzt auch mit C&P in alle Deine Themen einfügen......
Als Spot würde ich Felsküste wählen. Nimm den Kleinkram, den Du sonst gefangen hast als Köder! Meeräschen oder Brassen ab ca. 15 cm bis 25 cm und Sepia. Lebend und an der freien Leine, Schwimmer oder auf Grund. Überlege, wo sich die Beute / Nahrung aufhält und biete dort Köder an. Spinnfischen mit schlanken Wobblern ab 12 cm. Schnell (!) geführt sollten auch was bringen. Aber: Du brauchst im Mittelmeer Gedult. Ich fange in meinen Urlauben als Uferfischer auf diese Art regelmäßig Fische über 2kg - aber nicht jeden Tag......wobei ich auch nicht jeden Tag am Wasser bin und meist nur 3 bis max 4 Stunden fische.  

Grüße
F.


----------



## Meerbrassenkiller (30. November 2013)

*AW: angeln im mittelmeer*

Danke schön Franz x ich werde deine tipps ausprobieren.

Ich konnte letztes Jahr einheimische beim Spinnfischen beobachten. Die angelten mit blauen Wobblern auf alles was beißt: diverse Brassenarten,
einmal fingen sie auch einen kleinen Zackenbarsch und mahis von der Hafenmole. Die fingen sie aber mit lebenden Mini-Hornhechten.
Da aber meistens geschrieben wird, dass kunstköder vom Ufer im mittelmeer nix bringen, hatte ich diese zuhause gelassen.
Geangelt habe ich dann in einer der Buchten, bei der man von den Felsen schon sehen konnte, das der Grund abwechslungsreich ist. Gefangen habe ich all diese Aquarienfische die man überall fängt.

mfg


----------



## pasmanac (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: angeln im mittelmeer*

Hier ein neues Gadget für Smartphones & Tablets, um nicht im _Trüben_ zu fischen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=8ruLKO40UFw

Sollte es schon jemand getestet haben, bitte um Berichterstattung.


----------

